# Countdown to huntin season!



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Well the 2012-13 youth deer contest is beginning to start gettin serious. and here in michigan we have 2 months till bow season. Who's pumped? Post trail cam pics or pics of your new gear for the season! This forum's been drier than.....well cant come up with a sweet simile for that one......sorry bow season makes me weird!


----------



## xcr 1.5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Season over here starts Sep. 1st. Woke up from a dream about a week ago in a full draw position laying down. Id say im pretty pumped too


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

xcr 1.5 said:


> Season over here starts Sep. 1st. Woke up from a dream about a week ago in a full draw position laying down. Id say im pretty pumped too


Well if this is a dreams thread........i just had a dream that i got thrown out at 2nd and the 2nd baseman fought me.......


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

i hate having dreams about bowhunting b/c right when i realese i wake up i dont even get to see where the arrow goes


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

super pumped! once i get my new bow i well be sighting it in then practiceing on the practice stand!


----------



## JFoutdoors (Jul 5, 2012)

cant wait till sept 15th but then its back to college for 2 weeks until the state opener.


----------



## 25feetup (Jul 31, 2012)

theres my new rossbow and some deer at a new farm i get to hunt on this year


----------



## hunter97 (Jul 27, 2012)

September 15th!!! Cant wait!


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey Fletch, you ready for duck season? :set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Bowhunter 96 said:


> Hey Fletch, you ready for duck season? :set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


Yea. But im bowhunting more this year than anything.


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

Fletch125 said:


> Yea. But im bowhunting more this year than anything.


I really would like to shoot a big buck with my bow since I haven't done that....so I too might have to do some more bow-hunting.
Good luck this season!

Ben


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'll be leaving for my Colorado elk hunt on September 16th. I
ll get to hunt 7 solid days and maybe hunt the afternoon I get there and maybe the morning I leave. I'm super excited and ready for the most part. I gotta do some more walking though, almost should have starting seriously getting prepared a month earlier.

I dont know when our bow season starts here locally, sometime in October but we'll be able to hunt in Georgia and some other places here in Florida before then.
I'm very excited for this bow season, gonna try out my Exodus broadheads and all else that I'm getting is just some Advantage Max-1 since it blends in so well in Colorado and in Florida, any place thats got lots of green and brush.


----------

